# troubled marriage



## louneybin (Mar 19, 2013)

i have been married with this man for about 9 years now. of late i have a feeling that he is not interested in me and my child 
1.just tries to make me pay for every expense.
2.does not want to pay the only child's fees.
3.tells me to sit at home if i don't live by his rules if he has to pay .
4.shows excessive interest in his family financially and emotionally,initially it was just my expense that he did not want to pay then he put all house house hold expenses on me and finally now he does not pay the child's fees.
even if he is at home he is always with his laptop/tv etc
Has never appreciated me /only keeps critisizing me all the time.
just very exhausted i feel i am the only one interested in this marriage and like i have to pay to live in it.
he only says he will pay /but finds a reason not to pay and will say i will give u later and never does.
only wants my company when he desires.
i a thouroughy lost ,pls can some body suggest me ways to deal with this?
though i love him ,i feel he is exploiting me limits .


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How come this seems all about money? What's the rest of the relationship like? You say "my child"... Is that child from another father? Has your relationship always been like this? Did you ever discuss and agree on how finances would be handled?

C


----------



## louneybin (Mar 19, 2013)

its mostly this aspect because he is earning well /besides he supportes his family /but does that he is allowed to neglect us and not pay for us? 
its our only child .its the first marriage for both of us.
the relationship was great in the biginning .we marrried against the wish of my parents.despite that it had been ok.too difficult for me narrtae in few sentences.
yes i tried discussing about issues /but he does not seem to comit actully.when it comes to paying for our comman expenses he always willfully neglects.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

What country is he from?


----------

